# To anyone with a black shepherd



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Is it true that the black colored GSDs shed less than the other colors? I had a blk/tan that shed like crazy and thought they all did. Someone just told me the solid blacks aren't heavy shedders.
True? Or myth?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Myth


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

shedding depends on coat type, lines, diet, climate, etc... not on color.

that said... black shepherds are more prevalent in certain lines (working) and tend not to have the plushiness of a show coat (not to be confused with a longcoat).

i have a bi color (predonimantly black) with a very short coat and she sheds like crazy TO ME, but someone who has a shepherd with more hair/undercoat, they'd probably think that her shedding is nothing.

so i guess i'm saying its a myth... but not a well known in in my opinion as this is my first time ever hearing such a thing.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

aww. too good to be true. we'd all have black then wouldn't we.
a breeder told me this and although i never heard it before, i was willing to believe. 
thanks for your reply. you have a black?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Big myth. I will get a photo sometime of Perles kennel on my gold colored carpet. There is a black ring that goes all the way around it about 1 1/2 feet out. A nest Big Bird would be proud of.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Total myth, sorry.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I think people say black Shepherds shed less because their hair is not as easy to spot on dark-colored furniture/rugs as, say, white Shepherds or tan from Blk/Tans


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

jeez, i'm such a sucker. 
Love them despite the falling fur. Just got excited when I heard this tale. I was ready to get a black for that reason alone!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My Kasey was all black, she shed the same as my others.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It depends on your carpet. If you have a dark carpet, they shed less, if you have light carpet, they are heavy shedders...


Or at lest it gives that impression


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a black shepherd and it seems like no matter what I do his hair mysteriously appears in weird places. Like my food. Even when I go to the store and look at items in the store his fur is already on it. It's magical.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

I'm still laughing on the lt carpet / dark carpet comment. good one.

I don't like carpet. Is it truth or myth that they shed less if you don't have carpet?


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

And I think I do remember that magical appearing fur trick. It's been 15 years since my GSD died. I'd almost forgotten how ridiculous the shedding was. A decade after she had died I would still find her fur on stuff like book pages or stuck to vinyl records. 
I have to get off this topic or I'll talk myself out of getting another one after all.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

My black girl shed BIGTIME, as much or more than my sable.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My first GSD was solid black and I swear she shed much less than Trooper, our black and tan. I have had a lot of dogs pass through this house and I am convinced that the lighter the coat, the more they shed. I guess I just notice the blonde hairs more!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Quynne is black and she does shed less but she does not have a heavy undercoat - she still sheds more than a non-GSD ... whether on carpet or hard surfaces.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Vishnu was solid black and had allergies so he actually shed MORE than any of my dogs.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

ok. you can't all be wrong. the breeder that told me this must have dark carpet then.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, our Dareya is a solid black and she shed just as much as any other color, though she has less undercoat than some of ours. I wonder..... She was a Florida bred/born and raised. Now obviously genetics play a HUGE role here, but I wonder if anyone has noticed thier warm-weather raised pups having less coat generally than cold climate pups. Our Czech girl Ozeta has the THICKEST undercoat on the planet.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: OkieAmazonOh yeah, our Dareya is a solid black and she shed just as much as any other color, though she has less undercoat than some of ours. I wonder..... She was a Florida bred/born and raised. Now obviously genetics play a HUGE role here, but I wonder if anyone has noticed thier warm-weather raised pups having less coat generally than cold climate pups. Our Czech girl Ozeta has the THICKEST undercoat on the planet.


Big time. When I brought Perle from her former home in Florida to Alaska, she was really thin coated, in fact she had a really tough time(it was January when I went to get her), but last winter, much different, in fact she looked like a little black bear.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

January 08.










February 09.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish that were true!


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

Bravo shed like crazy. I swear it looked like we were disposing of a large black cat everytime we groomed him! Plus we vacuumed up the same amount every week.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote: I swear it looked like we were disposing of a large black cat everytime we groomed him!


That made me


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

That is funny. I remember saying I had enough hair ball to make a whole other dog whenever I brushed mine. I'm just getting my 2nd shep after a 15 yr experiment with "other" breeds. This shedding talk is giving me cold feet. 
It is worth it. right? 
I have a 4 yr old mix breed who is so fuzzy it's insane and yet she is not anywhere close to competition to shepherds in the shedding department. {or any other department either}
She barely sheds, she's got very low activity drive, doesn't want to run around or do much of anything.... except get petted or lie around. She doesn't get into mischief, relieves herself instantly when she gets outside & then wants back in, does not want the responsiblity of having any job. 
A lot of people would have to wonder why I would want to add a turbo powered GSD to the family pack. But you all know why. ;D


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: joneThis shedding talk is giving me cold feet.


...but you already have the pup right jone? viva raine.

sorry, this thread is confusing me a little, as well as your interest (in purchasing?) in a panda shepherd


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Yes, you're right. I very recently got a pup. 
But I have a personal eccentric hangup about her coloring and may be gifting her to a family member who adores her and doesn't have the same specific preference for coat markings that I have. I do adore her, and may well keep her after all. But I will be in my mid 60's when she's at the end of her life, {god willing} and I have a preference for how she should look. I know it's weird to many, but I have waited 15 yrs for another GSD and I prefer how a dark coat looks.
I appreciate all of them, but I have a soft spot for a particular appearance. 
Dang. I feel so superficial saying this. My dead GSD was a blanket back blk/tan with a black face, wanting a darker coat has roots in the love and loss of that girl. 
So to clear up your confusion..... in trying to come to terms with the fact that the lovely Viva will most likely be a beautiful golden, I searched pics of all the potential coat patterns trying to guess what she'll resemble. That's when I first was aware of the panda & find it somewhat fascinating and unusual. Some of the pandas are quite light and some look like border collies.{no thnx} But I unintentially found one that is predominately black and for sale. My brother is jumping up and down to adopt Viva in a heartbeat. My daughter had wanted a bernese to begin with, and it's fun to think the panda could please us both. When the breeder told me that pandas (as well as blacks) don't shed as much and that the pandas are couch potatoes, I did find that information appealing! I posed the ? here rather than take the seller's word. The shedding part has been resoundingly discredited here. 
The joking around about the hair is just that. It's the part that caused me to try other breeds. I'm just having some humor about the furry reality.
I am prepared to be pounced on for caring about something that should be the least important of all things. I already know that I shouldn't have taken Viva home suspecting she wasn't going to be what I was looking for. I wasn't in a hurry, it wasn't an urgent need to have a puppy. I told the breeder what I wanted, he said yes they're dark. It was such a long drive out and the puppy is soooo cute. I was first to arrive and didn't want to waste the chance for pick of the litter. I told him about my concerns re. the color and he said I could return her within 2 wks if I wanted. That sealed the deal. Within days, I found that would be a very difficult option. Either she stays with me, or my brother. Either way, I want to watch her grow up and enjoy her. She'll be my daughter or my neice. 
You're probably still scratching your head! Don't worry, I'm not up to anything wrong. Just some anxiety over an impulsive decision. I obviously have no real problems at the moment or I wouldn't be spending my time worrying about the color of my dog. 
Jeez. I feel like I just had a therapy session.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, you could do like me, have 3, and still wanting JUST one more. LOL


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i assume you're now aware that ANY puppy you get, aside from all white or all black, is going to change SIGNIFICANTLY from puppyhood to adulthood?

if you're that particular about color (as well as looking for a "couch potato" of a german shepherd) you'd be better off adopting an adult with the exact look and temperament that you want.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

OMG! Don't tempt me! A friend suggested that to me today. That would solve everything. Heck, I could collect all the colors! No reason to choose one. 
LOL. . 
But that takes me back to the fur problem. I don't think I could handle the shedding fur of 2. Bless you who can. I don't know how you do it. 
If only I had a daily cleaning lady. But then I'd have to work more to afford it, and I would miss out on the doggie fun part.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi assume you're now aware that ANY puppy you get, aside from all white or all black, is going to change SIGNIFICANTLY from puppyhood to adulthood?
> 
> if you're that particular about color (as well as looking for a "couch potato" of a german shepherd) you'd be better off adopting an adult with the exact look and temperament that you want.


I agree. There is at least one picture thread on this board that shows dogs from puppy to adult and some have changed so much that it doesn't even look like the same dog. What happens if you get a panda shepherd who grows up to look different than what you had imagined? 

I saw Rafi's picture on petfinder and was very attracted to his face. When I drove (7 hours) to meet him I was surprised b/c he looked different than in the pictures. I realized he actually was a belgian malinois or a gsd x belgian malinois. And I didn't even like belgian malinois because I had had some bad experiences with them. But I fell in love with Rafi's wonderful personality. He's all I could ask for and more in a companion dog and he just gets more and more handsome every day, in my eyes. 

Enjoy that little pup you have there. Love her for who she is. That's the way she'll always love you.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Tried that already. That was my initial idea. Adopt an adult so I know how she looks. Take the mystery out, get exactly what I want.
A breeder suggested I "try out" a 4 yr old 110 lb bi color beauty who was well trained to all common commands, was great when I met her. 
Then I got her home. She instantly bonded with my daughter {good} and decided to protect and defend her from anyone who was fool enough to come near her. {bad} She hated my other dog with intensity, apparently the basis for that was my daughter's relationship with our dog. I was very concerned about the potential liabllity if she ever succeeded in connecting with an intended victim. Any ideas of fun outdoor play time with our dogs was out of the question. I didn't even consider introducing her to the cats. I have large breed experience, I had good intentions to rehabilitate and gain control. But day 4, she made a sudden unprovoked attack aimed at my dog but got my daughter and bit her in the leg. Pretty badly. That was it. She bit my baby, she was returned the next morning. That's when I decided I'd rather get a pup and have the problems I create rather than the ones someone else did. I'd rather have a dog whose color isn't what I intended but has a temperment suitable to my family.
After that experience, I really shouldn't give a moment of thought to Viva's color. Looks like a case of wanting to eat my cake. 
fyi, the pandas color patterns don't change much upon maturity. I've seen the pup / adult comparison pics. 
I am fully aware that no GSD could ever be accused of being a couch potato. But the idea of a GSD that has a lower work drive did have some appeal. {Raise a shep and be lazy? interesting!} I no longer assume that's the case, since no one can verify it. Except the person who told me they don't shed as much. And even I can't believe that in the face of all the posts on this thread.
I own & run 2 companies, raise a kid by myself, run every morning, and that's just the 1/2. I am more like a GSD than a couch potato. Just to clarify in case you're getting the impression I sit around watching tv, eating bon bons all day, and collecting dogs that match my furniture.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

bowwow,
well put words there. I will sleep on that. thank you.
I know what you've said is exactly right.
I feel better.


----------



## Calember (Jan 11, 2009)

Longcoats shed way less than the smooth variety - that I know. The LC's blow their coat twice a year and the rest of the year it is not nearly as much as the smooths. A good brush once a week keeps it under control too on the LC's.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

As long as you vacuum (I vacuum every other day if not daily), brush them regularly (I use furminator once a week), and feed a premium kibble.....the shedding isn't that bad in my own opinion. I have 3 dogs and most people that come to my house are amamzed of the lack of fur. 

Maybe go with the long coat......my belgian sheds 95% less than my GSD and I believe its due to the fact that her coat is longer and she barely has an undercoat.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your informative and funny replies to my subject post. If I'd done my research BEFORE getting the little lady, I would probably be looking at long coats. Oh well. Hopefully there will be time in my life for yet another GSD!
I've taken the topic so far off the original post subject, but since it started here, it seems appropriate to comment here. 
I woke up this a.m. with a sense of relief and acceptance over this little blk/tan cutie.
Then while at the coffee shop, someone walked by w/ an almost entirely tan shep and it set off my anxiety again. Trying to get a perspective, it suddenly occurred to me that is goes way beyond my attachment to my dead shep. My current dog is mostly black, my rotti most black, my cat most black, the cat before her was dark, my car black, the car before that was black, the car before that was darkest green, my furniture is darkest brown, I stained the wood in my home and business a dark tone, I date black men, all my professional equipment is black, when my daughter was born I dressed her in dark brown {to which the midwives commented was unusual}. Oh my, the more I thought, the more evidence of my peculiar and admittedly eccentric esthetic preference. As a child my favorite color was black. In preschool I always choose the black crayon. 
OMG! This is much deeper than I ever imagined. I have no idea where it comes from. But at the age of 50, I don't feel a need to apologize about it. I am an artist. I have clearly got a color preference that goes much further than the pattern of my dog. No wonder it's bugging me. 
It's a bit relieving that it's not just some notion re. the puppy. Now I need to decide if I surrender to it, or use this new found self-knowledge to branch out of a life long tendency? It certainly doesn't affect how I feel about the dog, it doesn't go so far as to be a prejudice. This little animal has already opened my eyes to something I never noticed about myself. Who knows what other lessons she has yet to teach me?


----------



## Elina (Apr 9, 2020)

jone said:


> Is it true that the black colored GSDs shed less than the other colors? I had a blk/tan that shed like crazy and thought they all did. Someone just told me the solid blacks aren't heavy shedders.
> True? Or myth?


No its a myth, Black German shepherd ha different shades but black is too dangerous in looks.


----------

